# Indy RC Raceway videos



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

Indy RC Raceway USGT A Main 10.05.12


----------



## AquaRacer (Feb 16, 2011)

Where the video??:freak:


----------



## Bolio 32 (Sep 25, 2012)

*A Main Vidios at Indy RC raceway*

You Tube ... search for Indy RC Raceway Class heat date
Ex.
Indy RC Raceway USGT A Main 11.02.12


----------

